# New member here



## tinynate01 (Sep 28, 2015)

What's up guys. My name is Nate, I keep it pretty anonymous and i been browsing the forums for info as a guest for a few years. Figured I'd get on here and share common interests, cycle logs and etc. I work in the health/supplement industry and I am a RAW power lifter as well as strongman. I haven't competed in a while since I am getting ready to have my first child. Currently I'm standing at 280lbs, I can bench 405lbs for 12 reps as of the other day. I can squat into the mid 600's and I pull about 730 on a good day lol.   The link below is a 15 second clip of 9 reps. Wasn't long enough to get the initial 10 on my 2nd set





https://vimeo.com/140669953


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brazey (Sep 29, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## tinynate01 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks brazey!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jas101 (Sep 29, 2015)

Welcome Nate.


----------



## twisted (Sep 30, 2015)

Welcome ......

All new members can count on brazey to welcome them


----------



## Riles (Oct 4, 2015)

Welcome


----------

